# Diskless boot fails after NFS mount [solved]

## n3bul4

Hey there,

I have a really stange problem regarding diskless boot.

I set up a gentoo server with dhcp tftp which is actually serving the bzImage and stuff needed for the diskless gentoo box.

This is the tftp directory structure I use:

```

storage-master1 ~ # ls -l /diskless/

insgesamt 5352

drwxr-xr-x 17 root root    4096  3. Mär 03:40 192.168.3.10

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 5285824  5. Mär 04:11 bzImage

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  116672  3. Mär 03:09 ldlinux.c32

drwx------  2 root root   16384  2. Mär 17:24 lost+found

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   46909  3. Mär 03:05 pxelinux.0

drwxr-xr-x  2 root root    4096  3. Mär 11:10 pxelinux.cfg

```

```

storage-master1 ~ # ls -l /diskless/pxelinux.cfg/

insgesamt 8

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 89  3. Mär 04:07 01-02-01-30-30-63-40

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 89  3. Mär 04:07 default

```

The file 01-02-01-30-30-63-40 contains the same as the file default does:

```

storage-master1 ~ # cat /diskless/pxelinux.cfg/default 

DEFAULT /bzImage

APPEND ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.3.2:/diskless/192.168.3.10

storage-master1 ~ # cat /diskless/pxelinux.cfg/01-02-01-30-30-63-40 

DEFAULT /bzImage

APPEND ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.3.2:/diskless/192.168.3.10

```

First of all I had problems that the kernel somehow totally ignored these kernel parameter settings.

So I decided to compile the kernel parameters into the kernel which brought me a bit further.

So this is my actual kernel parameter list:

```

ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs rw nfsrootdebug nfsroot=192.168.3.2:/diskless/192.168.3.10 rdinit=/sbin/init

```

In the server logs I can see, that the bzImage is successfully loaded over the net and the kernel is booting on the diskless machine.

Over tcpdump I can see the dhcp requests and responses and my box is also getting the desired IP address and stuff.

The server logs also tell me the same:

```

Mar  5 04:23:03 storage-master1 dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.3.10 (192.168.3.2) from 02:01:30:30:63:40 via eth0

Mar  5 04:23:03 storage-master1 dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.3.10 to 02:01:30:30:63:40 via eth0

Mar  5 04:23:14 storage-master1 dhcpd: DHCPDISCOVER from 02:01:30:30:63:40 via eth0

Mar  5 04:23:14 storage-master1 dhcpd: DHCPOFFER on 192.168.3.10 to 02:01:30:30:63:40 via eth0

Mar  5 04:23:14 storage-master1 dhcpd: DHCPREQUEST for 192.168.3.10 (192.168.3.2) from 02:01:30:30:63:40 via eth0

Mar  5 04:23:14 storage-master1 dhcpd: DHCPACK on 192.168.3.10 to 02:01:30:30:63:40 via eth0

```

The client machine is actually pingable from the server too. So this seems to work perfectly.

Over tcpdump I can also see that the nfs mount is going on afterwards. Furthermore the server logs tell me a successful mount a few times:

```

Mar  5 04:23:14 storage-master1 rpc.mountd[4127]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.3.10:788 for /diskless/192.168.3.10 (/diskless/192.168.3.10)

Mar  5 04:23:20 storage-master1 rpc.mountd[4127]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.3.10:722 for /diskless/192.168.3.10 (/diskless/192.168.3.10)

Mar  5 04:23:30 storage-master1 rpc.mountd[4127]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.3.10:962 for /diskless/192.168.3.10 (/diskless/192.168.3.10)

Mar  5 04:23:50 storage-master1 rpc.mountd[4127]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.3.10:1022 for /diskless/192.168.3.10 (/diskless/192.168.3.10)

Mar  5 04:24:20 storage-master1 rpc.mountd[4127]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.3.10:895 for /diskless/192.168.3.10 (/diskless/192.168.3.10)

Mar  5 04:24:50 storage-master1 rpc.mountd[4127]: authenticated mount request from 192.168.3.10:825 for /diskless/192.168.3.10 (/diskless/192.168.3.10)

```

So basically the kernel tries to mount the nfs storage but somehow doesn't continue on that step.

After a few tries of mounting the disk the kernel gives up with the error message:

```

VFS: UNable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Cannot open root device "nfs" or unknown-block(2,0): error -6

```

I actually have no idea what causes this problem cause as I stated the mount seems to be ok (from looking at the server logs).

NFS client support is compiled into the client kernel for all provided versions (2, 3, 4, 4.1). Also nfs-root mount option is compiled in and furthermore the kernel level ip autoconfiguration is also compiled in.

(I use a monolithic kernel so there is no module support).

I am also able to mount the nfs share from every other client computer.

See my detailed kernel config for the client below:

[code]

#

# Automatically generated file; DO NOT EDIT.

# Linux/x86 3.18.7-gentoo Kernel Configuration

#

#

# Gentoo Linux

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX=y

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_UDEV=y

#

# Support for init systems, system and service managers

#

CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_GENTOO_LINUX_INIT_SYSTEMD is not set

CONFIG_64BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS_INTEL_UNCORE=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf64-x86-64"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE=y

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG_RELATIVE_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_HUGE_PMD_SHARE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_GENERAL_HUGETLB=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-rdi -fcall-saved-rsi -fcall-saved-rdx -fcall-saved-rcx -fcall-saved-r8 -fcall-saved-r9 -fcall-saved-r10 -fcall-saved-r11"

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_UPROBES=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_BUILDTIME_EXTABLE_SORT=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

# CONFIG_COMPILE_TEST is not set

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_XZ=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZ4=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

CONFIG_KERNEL_XZ=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZ4 is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_HOSTNAME="(none)"

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE is not set

CONFIG_CROSS_MEMORY_ATTACH=y

CONFIG_FHANDLE=y

CONFIG_USELIB=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_AUDITSYSCALL=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_SHOW=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_LEGACY_ALLOC_HWIRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IRQ_DOMAIN=y

CONFIG_IRQ_FORCED_THREADING=y

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CLOCKSOURCE_DATA=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_VALIDATE_LAST_CYCLE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_MIN_ADJUST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

#

# Timers subsystem

#

CONFIG_HZ_PERIODIC=y

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ_FULL is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

#

# CPU/Task time and stats accounting

#

CONFIG_TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING=y

# CONFIG_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_TASKS_RCU is not set

CONFIG_RCU_STALL_COMMON=y

# CONFIG_RCU_USER_QS is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=64

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_LEAF=16

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_NOCB_CPU is not set

CONFIG_BUILD_BIN2C=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_LOG_CPU_MAX_BUF_SHIFT=12

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_NUMA_BALANCING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_INT128=y

# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

# CONFIG_CHECKPOINT_RESTORE is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

# CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_XZ=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_RD_LZ4=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_EXCEPTION_TRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BPF=y

# CONFIG_EXPERT is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SGETMASK_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

# CONFIG_BPF_SYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_ADVISE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SYSTEM_TRUSTED_KEYRING is not set

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE_NMI_TIMER=y

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

# CONFIG_UPROBES is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_64BIT_ALIGNED_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_BUILTIN_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES_ON_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_CONTIGUOUS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_SMP_IDLE_THREAD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_USER_STACK_DUMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAVE_NMI_SAFE_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CMPXCHG_DOUBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_COMPAT_IPC_PARSE_VERSION=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OLD_COMPAT_IPC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CC_STACKPROTECTOR=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_NONE=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_REGULAR is not set

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR_STRONG is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_CONTEXT_TRACKING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_SOFT_DIRTY=y

CONFIG_MODULES_USE_ELF_RELA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_EXIT_ON_IRQ_STACK=y

CONFIG_OLD_SIGSUSPEND3=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_OLD_SIGACTION=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

# CONFIG_MODULES is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSGLIB=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CMDLINE_PARSER is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="deadline"

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_ATOMIC_RMW=y

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USE_QUEUE_RWLOCK=y

CONFIG_QUEUE_RWLOCK=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FEATURE_NAMES=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_LPSS is not set

CONFIG_IOSF_MBI=y

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_HYPERVISOR_GUEST=y

CONFIG_PARAVIRT=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_SPINLOCKS is not set

CONFIG_XEN=y

CONFIG_XEN_DOM0=y

CONFIG_XEN_PVHVM=y

CONFIG_XEN_MAX_DOMAIN_MEMORY=500

CONFIG_XEN_SAVE_RESTORE=y

# CONFIG_XEN_PVH is not set

CONFIG_KVM_GUEST=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

CONFIG_PARAVIRT_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

# CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU is not set

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_MAXSMP is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC_MSI=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_X86_16BIT=y

CONFIG_X86_ESPFIX64=y

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL_EARLY is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD_EARLY is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0xdead000000000000

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_ALLOC_MEM_MAP_TOGETHER=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DISCARD_MEMBLOCK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_BOOTMEM_INFO_NODE is not set

# CONFIG_MEMORY_HOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_SPLIT_PMD_PTLOCK=y

CONFIG_MEMORY_BALLOON=y

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_NEED_BOUNCE_POOL=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_TRANSPARENT_HUGEPAGE is not set

# CONFIG_CLEANCACHE is not set

# CONFIG_FRONTSWAP is not set

# CONFIG_CMA is not set

# CONFIG_ZPOOL is not set

# CONFIG_ZBUD is not set

# CONFIG_ZSMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_EARLY_IOREMAP=y

# CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_ARCH_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_X86_SMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

# CONFIG_EFI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK is not set

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

# CONFIG_RANDOMIZE_BASE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_BOOTPARAM_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HOTPLUG_CPU0 is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL=y

CONFIG_CMDLINE="ip=dhcp root=/dev/nfs rw nfsrootdebug nfsroot=192.168.3.2:/diskless/192.168.3.10 rdinit=/sbin/init"

CONFIG_CMDLINE_OVERRIDE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_HIBERNATE_CALLBACKS=y

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

# CONFIG_PM_AUTOSLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_PM_WAKELOCKS is not set

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_WQ_POWER_EFFICIENT_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_LEGACY_TABLES_LOOKUP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_ACPI_PDC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_IPMI is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_INITRD_TABLE_OVERRIDE is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_BGRT is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_REDUCED_HARDWARE_ONLY is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ACPI_APEI_NMI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EXTLOG is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_COMMON=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

#

# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_INTEL_PSTATE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_CPB=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

# CONFIG_X86_AMD_FREQ_SENSITIVITY is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=y

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=y

#

# shared options

#

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=y

#

# CPU Idle

#

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_NEEDS_CPU_IDLE_COUPLED is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Memory power savings

#

# CONFIG_I7300_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_XEN=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEFAULT=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_POWERSAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_REALLOC_ENABLE_AUTO is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_XEN_PCIDEV_FRONTEND=y

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_PCI_ATS=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOV=y

# CONFIG_PCI_PRI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_PASID=y

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_PCI_LABEL=y

#

# PCI host controller drivers

#

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RAPIDIO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SYSFB is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_ARCH_BINFMT_ELF_RANDOMIZE_PIE=y

# CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_SCRIPT=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

CONFIG_COREDUMP=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_X86_X32=y

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_KEYS_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_X86_DEV_DMA_OPS=y

CONFIG_PMC_ATOM=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_UNIX_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_ALGO=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_XFRM_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_NET_KEY=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY_MIGRATE is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_NET_IP_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_NET_IPVTI=y

CONFIG_NET_UDP_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_NET_FOU is not set

# CONFIG_GENEVE is not set

CONFIG_INET_AH=y

CONFIG_INET_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_VTI is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_GRE is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

CONFIG_NET_PTP_CLASSIFY=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

CONFIG_IP_SCTP=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DBG_OBJCNT is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_SCTP_DEFAULT_COOKIE_HMAC_NONE is not set

CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_MD5=y

# CONFIG_SCTP_COOKIE_HMAC_SHA1 is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_NET_DSA=y

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_GVRP is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q_MVRP is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_6LOWPAN is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_OPENVSWITCH is not set

# CONFIG_VSOCKETS is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DIAG is not set

# CONFIG_NET_MPLS_GSO is not set

# CONFIG_HSR is not set

CONFIG_RPS=y

CONFIG_RFS_ACCEL=y

CONFIG_XPS=y

CONFIG_NET_RX_BUSY_POLL=y

CONFIG_BQL=y

CONFIG_NET_FLOW_LIMIT=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

#

# CFG80211 needs to be enabled for MAC80211

#

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

# CONFIG_NFC is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_BPF_JIT=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER=y

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH=""

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER=y

# CONFIG_FW_LOADER_USER_HELPER_FALLBACK is not set

CONFIG_ALLOW_DEV_COREDUMP=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU_AUTOPROBE=y

# CONFIG_DMA_SHARED_BUFFER is not set

#

# Bus devices

#

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_PARPORT=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NULL_BLK is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PCIESSD_MTIP32XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP_MIN_COUNT=8

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NVME is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SKD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_BLKDEV_FRONTEND is not set

CONFIG_VIRTIO_BLK=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RSXX is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

# CONFIG_AD525X_DPOT is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_ICS932S401 is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_APDS9802ALS is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29003 is not set

# CONFIG_ISL29020 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1780 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_BH1770 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APDS990X is not set

# CONFIG_HMC6352 is not set

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_BALLOON is not set

# CONFIG_BMP085_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SWITCH_FSA9480 is not set

# CONFIG_SRAM is not set

# CONFIG_C2PORT is not set

#

# EEPROM support

#

# CONFIG_EEPROM_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_MAX6875 is not set

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=y

CONFIG_CB710_CORE=y

# CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CB710_DEBUG_ASSUMPTIONS=y

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

#

# Altera FPGA firmware download module

#

# CONFIG_ALTERA_STAPL is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_VMCI is not set

#

# Intel MIC Bus Driver

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MIC_BUS is not set

#

# Intel MIC Host Driver

#

#

# Intel MIC Card Driver

#

# CONFIG_GENWQE is not set

# CONFIG_ECHO is not set

# CONFIG_CXL_BASE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MQ_DEFAULT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC=y

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_HOST_SMP=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_ISCSI_BOOT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB3_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CXGB4_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BNX2_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BE2ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPSA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MVUMI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ESAS2R is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT2SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MPT3SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_UFSHCD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_VMWARE_PVSCSI is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_SCSI_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PMCRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PM8001 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_VIRTIO=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X=y

CONFIG_SATA_ACARD_AHCI=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL24=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

CONFIG_PDC_ADMA=y

CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR=y

CONFIG_SATA_SX4=y

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

CONFIG_SATA_MV=y

CONFIG_SATA_NV=y

CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIL=y

CONFIG_SATA_SIS=y

CONFIG_SATA_SVW=y

CONFIG_SATA_ULI=y

CONFIG_SATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE=y

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_PATA_ALI=y

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X=y

CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X=y

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

CONFIG_PATA_EFAR=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT366=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N=y

CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3_DMA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_IT8213=y

CONFIG_PATA_IT821X=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL=y

CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL=y

CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32=y

CONFIG_PATA_NS87415=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X=y

CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD=y

CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS=y

CONFIG_PATA_RDC=y

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIL680=y

CONFIG_PATA_SIS=y

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_PATA_VIA=y

CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND=y

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI=y

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

CONFIG_PATA_NS87410=y

CONFIG_PATA_OPTI=y

CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000=y

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

CONFIG_PATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_MD is not set

# CONFIG_TARGET_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

CONFIG_I2O=y

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC_DMA64=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=y

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=y

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=y

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_CORE=y

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TEAM is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

CONFIG_VXLAN=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

CONFIG_VIRTIO_NET=y

# CONFIG_NLMON is not set

CONFIG_SUNGEM_PHY=y

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_VHOST_NET=y

CONFIG_VHOST_RING=y

CONFIG_VHOST=y

#

# Distributed Switch Architecture drivers

#

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6060 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6XXX_NEED_PPU is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6131 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6123_61_65 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_MV88E6171 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA_BCM_SF2 is not set

CONFIG_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MDIO=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

CONFIG_TYPHOON=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AGERE=y

# CONFIG_ET131X is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ALTEON=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

# CONFIG_ALTERA_TSE is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_AMD=y

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=y

# CONFIG_NET_XGENE is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ARC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_ATHEROS=y

CONFIG_ATL2=y

CONFIG_ATL1=y

CONFIG_ATL1E=y

CONFIG_ATL1C=y

CONFIG_ALX=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROADCOM=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_BNX2=y

CONFIG_CNIC=y

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

CONFIG_BNX2X=y

CONFIG_BNX2X_SRIOV=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_BROCADE=y

CONFIG_BNA=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CHELSIO=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_CISCO=y

CONFIG_ENIC=y

# CONFIG_CX_ECAT is not set

CONFIG_DNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DEC=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=y

CONFIG_DE2104X_DSL=0

CONFIG_TULIP=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=y

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=y

CONFIG_DM9102=y

CONFIG_ULI526X=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_DLINK=y

CONFIG_DL2K=y

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=y

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EMULEX=y

CONFIG_BE2NET=y

CONFIG_BE2NET_VXLAN=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_EXAR=y

CONFIG_S2IO=y

CONFIG_VXGE=y

# CONFIG_VXGE_DEBUG_TRACE_ALL is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_HP=y

CONFIG_HP100=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_INTEL=y

CONFIG_E100=y

CONFIG_E1000=y

CONFIG_E1000E=y

CONFIG_IGB=y

CONFIG_IGB_HWMON=y

CONFIG_IGB_DCA=y

CONFIG_IGBVF=y

CONFIG_IXGB=y

CONFIG_IXGBE=y

CONFIG_IXGBE_HWMON=y

CONFIG_IXGBE_DCA=y

CONFIG_IXGBEVF=y

CONFIG_I40E=y

# CONFIG_I40E_VXLAN is not set

# CONFIG_I40EVF is not set

# CONFIG_FM10K is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_I825XX=y

CONFIG_IP1000=y

CONFIG_JME=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MARVELL=y

# CONFIG_MVMDIO is not set

CONFIG_SKGE=y

# CONFIG_SKGE_GENESIS is not set

CONFIG_SKY2=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MELLANOX=y

CONFIG_MLX4_EN=y

CONFIG_MLX4_EN_VXLAN=y

CONFIG_MLX4_CORE=y

CONFIG_MLX4_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_MLX5_CORE is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MICREL=y

CONFIG_KS8842=y

CONFIG_KS8851_MLL=y

CONFIG_KSZ884X_PCI=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_MYRI=y

CONFIG_MYRI10GE=y

CONFIG_MYRI10GE_DCA=y

CONFIG_FEALNX=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NATSEMI=y

CONFIG_NATSEMI=y

CONFIG_NS83820=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_8390=y

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_OKI=y

CONFIG_ETHOC=y

CONFIG_NET_PACKET_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_HAMACHI=y

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QLOGIC=y

CONFIG_QLA3XXX=y

CONFIG_QLCNIC=y

CONFIG_QLCNIC_SRIOV=y

# CONFIG_QLCNIC_VXLAN is not set

CONFIG_QLCNIC_HWMON=y

CONFIG_QLGE=y

CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_QUALCOMM=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_8139CP=y

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RDC=y

CONFIG_R6040=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SAMSUNG=y

# CONFIG_SXGBE_ETH is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SEEQ=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SILAN=y

CONFIG_SC92031=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SIS=y

CONFIG_SIS900=y

CONFIG_SIS190=y

CONFIG_SFC=y

CONFIG_SFC_MCDI_MON=y

CONFIG_SFC_SRIOV=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMSC=y

CONFIG_EPIC100=y

CONFIG_SMSC911X=y

# CONFIG_SMSC911X_ARCH_HOOKS is not set

CONFIG_SMSC9420=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_STMICRO=y

CONFIG_STMMAC_ETH=y

CONFIG_STMMAC_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_STMMAC_PCI=y

# CONFIG_STMMAC_DA is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SUN=y

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=y

CONFIG_SUNGEM=y

CONFIG_CASSINI=y

CONFIG_NIU=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TEHUTI=y

CONFIG_TEHUTI=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_TI=y

CONFIG_TLAN=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_VIA=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=y

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_WIZNET=y

CONFIG_WIZNET_W5100=y

CONFIG_WIZNET_W5300=y

# CONFIG_WIZNET_BUS_DIRECT is not set

# CONFIG_WIZNET_BUS_INDIRECT is not set

CONFIG_WIZNET_BUS_ANY=y

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_AT803X_PHY is not set

CONFIG_AMD_PHY=y

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=y

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=y

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=y

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=y

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=y

CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY=y

CONFIG_SMSC_PHY=y

CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY=y

# CONFIG_BCM7XXX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM87XX_PHY is not set

CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY=y

CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY=y

CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY=y

CONFIG_STE10XP=y

CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY=y

CONFIG_MICREL_PHY=y

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG=y

# CONFIG_MDIO_BCM_UNIMAC is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DRIVERS is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_NETDEV_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MATRIXKMAP is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5589 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT1070 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA8418 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8333 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MPR121 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_BMA150 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MMA8450 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_MPU3050 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KXTJ9 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_IMS_PCU is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CMA3000 is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_XEN_KBDDEV_FRONTEND=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_IDEAPAD_SLIDEBAR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_DRV2667_HAPTICS is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MIGHT_HAVE_PC_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ARC_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_TTY=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_TRACE_SINK is not set

# CONFIG_DEVKMEM is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DEPRECATED_OPTIONS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DMA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FINTEK is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SCCNXP is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_SC16IS7XX is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_RP2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_FSL_LPUART is not set

CONFIG_HVC_DRIVER=y

# CONFIG_HVC_XEN is not set

CONFIG_VIRTIO_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_IPMI_PANIC_STRING=y

CONFIG_IPMI_DEVICE_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_IPMI_SI=y

# CONFIG_IPMI_SI_PROBE_DEFAULTS is not set

CONFIG_IPMI_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_IPMI_POWEROFF=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIRTIO=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_XILLYBUS is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_ACPI_I2C_OPREGION=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISMT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DESIGNWARE_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PXA_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DIOLAN_U2C is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ROBOTFUZZ_OSIF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPMI is not set

# CONFIG_HSI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

CONFIG_PPS=y

# CONFIG_PPS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTP_PPS is not set

#

# PPS clients support

#

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_KTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_LDISC is not set

# CONFIG_PPS_CLIENT_GPIO is not set

#

# PPS generators support

#

#

# PTP clock support

#

CONFIG_PTP_1588_CLOCK=y

#

# Enable PHYLIB and NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING to see the additional clocks.

#

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2780 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2781 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_SBS is not set

CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00=y

CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27X00_I2C=y

CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27X00_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17042 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_MAX8903 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_LP8727 is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_BQ2415X is not set

# CONFIG_CHARGER_SMB347 is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_POWER_AVS is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7410 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FAM15H_POWER is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS620 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G762 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HIH6130 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMAEM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IBMPEX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_POWR1220 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LINEAGE is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC2945 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4151 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4222 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4260 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX16065 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1668 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX197 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6639 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6642 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6697 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HTU21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MCP3021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95234 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NTC_THERMISTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6683 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_NCT6775 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_PMBUS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHT21 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SHTC1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC6W201 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SCH56XX_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADC128D818 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS1015 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA209 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_INA2XX is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ACPI_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON=y

CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE is not set

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_BANG_BANG is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_EMULATION is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_POWERCLAMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PKG_TEMP_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_SOC_DTS_THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_INT340X_THERMAL is not set

#

# Texas Instruments thermal drivers

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Broadcom specific AMBA

#

CONFIG_BCMA=y

CONFIG_BCMA_HOST_PCI_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_BCMA_HOST_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BCMA_HOST_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_BCMA_DRIVER_GMAC_CMN is not set

# CONFIG_BCMA_DEBUG is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AS3711 is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_BCM590XX is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_AXP20X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_CROS_EC is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9052_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9055 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_DA9063 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MC13XXX_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_SOC_PMIC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_KEMPLD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM800 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM805 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX14577 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77686 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX77693 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8907 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8997 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MENF21BMC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VIPERBOARD is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RETU is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RTSX_USB is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RC5T583 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RN5T618 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SEC_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SI476X_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SMSC is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SYSCON is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TI_AM335X_TSCADC is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP3943 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LP8788 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PALMAS is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6105X is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65090 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65217 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS65218 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS6586X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TPS80031 is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TWL6040_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WL1273_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_LM3533 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TC3589X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_ARIZONA_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

#

# Direct Rendering Manager

#

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# Frame buffer Devices

#

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB_CMDLINE=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

CONFIG_FB_VGA16=y

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I740 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SMSCUFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UDL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_XEN_FBDEV_FRONTEND is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

# CONFIG_FB_AUO_K190X is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIMPLE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_APPLE is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8870 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LM3639 is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LV5207LP is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_BD6107 is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND is not set

#

# HID support

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_BATTERY_STRENGTH is not set

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

# CONFIG_UHID is not set

CONFIG_HID_GENERIC=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

# CONFIG_HID_APPLEIR is not set

# CONFIG_HID_AUREAL is not set

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EMS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELECOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ELO is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

# CONFIG_HID_HOLTEK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GT683R is not set

# CONFIG_HID_HUION is not set

# CONFIG_HID_KEYTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

# CONFIG_HID_ICADE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

# CONFIG_HID_LCPOWER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_LENOVO is not set

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH_DJ=y

# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWHEELS_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_MAGICMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

# CONFIG_HID_MULTITOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_HID_NTRIG is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PENMOUNT is not set

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_PRIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SAITEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_SONY_FF is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SPEEDLINK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_STEELSERIES is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_HID_RMI is not set

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TIVO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THINGM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WIIMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_XINMO is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SENSOR_HUB is not set

#

# USB HID support

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# I2C HID support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_HID is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_COMMON=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEFAULT_PERSIST=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_WHITELIST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG_FSM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_XHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FUSBH200_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FOTG210_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PCI=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_PLATFORM is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_U132_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD_ISO is not set

CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_BCMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HCD_TEST_MODE is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=y

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ENE_UB6250 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USBIP_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MUSB_HDRC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC3 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DWC2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CHIPIDEA is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN=y

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=y

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHSET_TEST_FIXTURE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EZUSB_FX2 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSIC_USB3503 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LINK_LAYER_TEST is not set

#

# USB Physical Layer drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED_TRIG is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_LM3530 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LM3642 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5523 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5562 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP8501 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA963X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TCA6507 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LM355x is not set

#

# LED driver for blink(1) USB RGB LED is under Special HID drivers (HID_THINGM)

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_BLINKM is not set

#

# LED Triggers

#

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TRANSIENT is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_CAMERA is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS=y

CONFIG_RTC_SYSTOHC=y

CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS_DEVICE="rtc0"

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12057 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF2127 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8523 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF85Last edited by n3bul4 on Sat Mar 07, 2015 8:49 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Check that you have at least /dev/null and /dev/console in your NFS root image.

----------

## n3bul4

Hey,

I had /dev/console but /dev/null was missing.

I created it like this:

```

mknod /diskless/192.168.3.10/dev/null c 1 3

```

Sadly nothing changed. Still the same error message  :Sad: 

I thought, that I should maybe also post my /etc/fstab and exports file.

See them below:

/etc/fstab: 

```

192.168.3.2:/diskless/192.168.3.10     /         nfs     sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192        0 0

192.168.3.2:/opt                        /opt      nfs     sync,hard,intr,ro,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192        0 0

192.168.3.2:/usr                        /usr      nfs     sync,hard,intr,ro,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192        0 0

192.168.3.2:/home                       /home     nfs     sync,hard,intr,rw,nolock,rsize=8192,wsize=8192        0 0

none                                    /proc     proc    defaults                                              0 0

192.168.3.2:/var/log                    /var/log  nfs     hard,intr,rw                                          0 0

```

/etc/exports:

```

/diskless/192.168.3.10   192.168.3.10(sync,rw,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

# common to all slaves

/opt   192.168.3.0/24(sync,ro,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

/usr   192.168.3.0/24(sync,ro,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

/home  192.168.3.0/24(sync,rw,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

/var/log   192.168.3.10(sync,rw,no_root_squash,no_all_squash)

```

Any other hints?

----------

## n3bul4

Ok I could solve it on my own the following way:

First of all I got rid about the problem that I had to compile the kernel parameters directly into the kernel.

It turned out, that my pxe config file was in a wrong format.

I changed it to the following:

```

DEFAULT gentoo

        SAY Now booting the kernel from SYSLINUX...

LABEL gentoo

        KERNEL /bzImage

        APPEND rw root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.3.2:/diskless/192.168.3.10/ nfsvers=3 nfsrootdebug ip=dhcp

```

This was working quite well, but I had still the booting problem.

The nfs mount was authenticated by the server, but somehow the booting process didn't start.

It turned out, that I need an initramfs for that to work.

So I compiled one for the client with genkernel and modified the kernel parameters in the pxe config file the following way:

```

DEFAULT gentoo

        SAY Now booting the kernel from SYSLINUX...

LABEL gentoo

        KERNEL /bzImage

        APPEND initrd=initramfs rw root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.3.2:/diskless/192.168.3.10/ nfsvers=3 nfsrootdebug ip=dhcp

```

Booting now works and I can log into my box.

----------

## bertaboy

 *n3bul4 wrote:*   

> Ok I could solve it on my own the following way:
> 
> It turned out, that I need an initramfs for that to work.
> 
> So I compiled one for the client with genkernel and modified the kernel parameters in the pxe config file the following way:
> ...

 

How did you go about building your initramfs with genkernel?  Was it using the following command?

```
# genkernel --install --no-ramdisk-modules initramfs
```

I've been having the same struggles as you've outlined earlier, but now I'm to the point where the slave/client boots the initramfs.  Once it starts booting the initramfs, it's unable to start & run OpenRC:

```

[b]Booting (initramfs)[/b]

... version 2.88 booting

OpenRC 0.13.11 is starting up Gentoo Linux (x86_64)

`/run/openrc': No such file or directory

`/run/openrc/starting': No such file or directory

`/run/openrc/started': No such file or directory

...

Failed to load deptree

ld "c2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

ls "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

ld "c3" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

ls "c6" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

ld "c4" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

ls "c5" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

no more processes left in this runlevel

```

----------

## n3bul4

Hey there,

I built the initramfs the imaginable simplest way.

I only used the --bootdir param to specify a different output folder than boot as I was working on my server machine.

/diskless in my case.

```

genkernel --bootdir=/diskless/ initramfs

```

For me it looks like your /run directory is not created at startup.

I had that issue too, cause it turned out that my rootfs was mounted read only.

I could actually fix it by modifiying the pxelinux boot config files like this:

```

DEFAULT gentoo

        SAY Now booting the kernel from SYSLINUX...

LABEL gentoo

        KERNEL /bzImage

        APPEND initrd=initramfs root=/dev/nfs nfsroot=192.168.3.2:/diskless/192.168.3.10/,rw,nfsvers=3 nfsrootdebug ip=dhcp

```

Notice that I appended the nfs mount specific options seperated by commas.

Otherwise they get ignored leading to a read only root filesystem at least in my case.

If nothing helps, does it at least drop you to the possibility of entering a root shell?

That was the way I could figure out the read only mount etc.

Hope that helps...

----------

